# Hymer Hella Sockets - Blown fuse?



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi,

I own a 1998 Hymer B564. Whilst there is a cigarette lighter socket in the main cab the habitation area only has 2 Hella type sockets, one in a TV cabinet and the other in a bathroom cabinet. 

I use the one in the TV cabinet to power my laptop, using a Hella to 2 cigarette socket converter I bought from Maplins. I also have a 12v laptop adapter I bought from Maplins. The Hella converter is poorly made and one wire has come loose at the solder. I think it's also blown a fuse as the socket no longer works although the one in the bathroom does. 

I have no idea what fuse controls this socket or where it might live. I've looked at the fuses housed in the Electroblock and replaced one 10A that looked blown that was marked TV. My Electroblock is model EBL 104-3.

Currently I've been running the laptop from the cab cigarette lighter but it's a long stretch and I also flattened the starter battery the other day doing this. 

Any ideas on what might have happened to the socket in the TV cabinet? I'd like to get it working for when I find a more solidly build Hella to cigarette converter. 

Thanks

Gary


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

Exactly the same thing happened to me.
I also found the solder had broken in the converter plug causing it to blow the 'TV' fuse at the electroblock.

I replaced the fuse and replaced the converter (and bought a spare), no problems since.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

You'll find there are 2 fuses for the circuits in the Hymer. It could be that both have blown (both 10A). 

ie two circuit's

Joe


----------



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies. I've found a better Hella to Cig converter in Ljubljana and replaced the fuse and seems to be working fine. 

Gary


----------

